# Wayne die Menschentöterin! FanFiction Video



## Smossh (28. Juli 2018)

Ein kleines PvP Video. Es soll mehr eine Story erzählen also ist es kein PvP Skiller Video. Das Video ist zwar nicht so geworden wie in meiner Fantasie aber ich hab mir mühe gegeben und wollte mein Müll mit euch teilen .Die Geschichte handelt um mein DK Wayne die ärmlich in den Straßen von Silbermond aufwuchs und sich vom "Paladintum" abwendet um wahre Stärke als Todesritter zu finden. Sie versucht alles um die rechte Hand Sylvanas zu werden und sie ist als "die Menschentöterin" bekannt. Nur im Krieg findet sie Erfüllung. Sie selbst hat keinen Namen sie antwortete nur mit Wayne, als der LichKing sie nach ihren Namen fragte.
Genug Fan Fiction hier mein erbärmliches Video ich hoffe es gefällt haha

https://youtu.be/j3csuK7pHTM


----------

